# Official Announcement



## JPigg55 (Dec 16, 2017)

I just finished ready the latest 'Official Announcement' on the Home page.
There have been many times in my life and working career with major changes and people/friends leaving. It's never easy, but each must take their own path.
Usually, these changes come with bumps in the road as things  progress. Hopefully, things will smooth out quickly.
A fond farewell to Nels and a special thank you for your creation. May it continue for a long, long time.


----------



## mikey (Dec 16, 2017)

I join JPigg in expressing my heartfelt thanks to Nelson and Tony for both creating this wonderful forum and creating a milieu where we can share, support each other and learn. All of us wish to make a difference and leave the world a better place - you guys did that!

Nelson, my sincere best wishes to you. I've expressed my gratitude to you in times past but as you go your own way, know that what you did here is unique. The members will try to maintain it but it was you that started it - thank you!

Tony, happy you'll still be around. You've brought a wealth of sound advice and common sense to the forum and I'm glad we aren't losing you. Enjoy the break knowing that you done good, and you did it for years - thank you!

Ken, Gator and Terry - BIG shoes to fill but I know you guys are more than up to the task. Can't think of a better bunch of guys to take over the management of the forum and for what it's worth, you have my full support!


Mike


----------



## dlane (Dec 16, 2017)

OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT
Who bought it


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 16, 2017)

dlane said:


> OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT
> Who bought it



Nobody bought it, nor will H-M ever be sold.  It is a 501(3) (C) corporation.  It is run by the same staff that has been running things for a long time.  There have been some changes in duties, but the staff is the same.  You're just going to have to put up with us


----------



## rock_breaker (Dec 17, 2017)

The work Nels has done is greatly appreciated. Thank you. To the rest of the crew a heartfelt thank you as well.  
This is a fabulous website and I hope it will remain so for years to come. The sharing of ideas and "how to" discussions have solved problems for me on many occasions. 
Ray


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 17, 2017)

It's a breath of fresh air- it's Hobby-Machinist.com!  
another shameless commercial plug


----------



## .LMS. (Dec 17, 2017)

The civility here and the help everyone gives each other is a breath of fresh air compared to other sites.   Glad it wasn't sold and the inmates can continue to rule it!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 17, 2017)

.LMS. said:


> The civility here and the help everyone gives each other is a breath of fresh air compared to other sites.   Glad it wasn't sold and the inmates can continue to rule it!



Inmates....good one. Hopefully we don't lose the two gentleman completely and I hope they keep giving their input to HM. I believe there is alot of knowledge to transfer to the INMATES.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 17, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> Nobody bought it, nor will H-M ever be sold.  It is a 501(3) (C) corporation.  It is run by the same staff that has been running things for a long time.  There have been some changes in duties, but the staff is the same.  You're just going to have to put up with us



I for one, don't doubt Terry's announcement to be sincere. However, I feel the reason some may have questions about the changes, is the way Nelson abruptly disappeared from the site without a statement of resignation. While I totally understand his reason for leaving, it would have been nice to have heard from him directly and be able to thank him personally.


----------



## David S (Dec 17, 2017)

I also understand, but it is like loosing a friend I've never met.  A really strange feeling.  We have so much to thank for Nels' leadership and Tony's commitment.  

Now it is up to us to keep it the friendly place that it is for his legacy.

Wherever your are Nelson, a very sincere thank you and I wish only the best for you.

David


----------



## Old Mud (Dec 19, 2017)

Well i read the announcement yesterday or the day before but couldn't find where to thank them. Although i have been on here for a short time i can say without a doubt this is the best managed site i have seen, bar none !!. To me that speaks volumes of our leadership. The ethics of leadership helps everyone to try to emulate.  The no bashing plus the fact that so many folks will help you out is outstanding. 

          So, to Nel's and Tony i say Thank you. All the endless hours Did pay off and im sure the H-M will continue in the same manner as it was conceived in. People Helping People, what a great concept !!. So I say Thank you again. 

  Also,  Gator, Terry and Ken and all the people who "run the show". I'm pretty sure everyone here wishes you the best. Seems they left a pretty high bar but i'm pretty sure your up to the task. Thank you all. 

  Don


----------

